# Snail eggs



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was wondering if snails eat there eggs?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

No, they don't! Cana snails will eat fish eggs. Some fish (loaches) will eat snail eggs. But, most snails will not eat their own or any other species eggs.


----------

